# Need a record player



## Gentoo (May 22, 2007)

Wife found some old records we would like to listen to. Any suggestions for a record player? We aren't looking to spend a bunch.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

pro-ject


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/electronics/mp3/90a0/


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

I have an old sony that needs a new cartridge...I'll check if It still works.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

if you are looking for a reliable player that doesnt break the bank and will be used with "old records" (I buy mine from the good will for a dollar. They arent the audiophile's top choice here!) Check out Stanton. You can get a decent table with cartridge and selectable phono or line output (mine also does coaxial digital?) for $200-250.

And those experimenting Dutch came up with a great idea, namely to use adhesive lead bithumen sheeting to weigh down the back of the turntable to enhance inertia on the table. theoretically lowers wow and flutter even more.

From my basic understanding, one feature to look for is belt drive as opposed to direct drive and a bent tone arm. I believe the stantons are all direct drive and straight tone arms for scratching. So other alternatives may be more appropriate. But the Stanton has a great feature, and that is dots on the side of the platten that physically match up to a strobe light (60 Hz?) on the side of the table. There are four rows of dots and depending on the size of record you are playing, you can dial in the platen speed so that the correct dot is stationary. helps ensure the proper speed at any time on the fly.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Whiterabbit touched on something important.....

Does the device you are connecting it to have an RIAA phono preamp? If not then you will need an external preamp or a TT wtih a built in preamp and line outputs, which are becoming more and more common.


----------

